# How to change my IP address series .?



## sasha007 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi ,

I'm used to creating multiple eBay accounts by changing my IP . But , since past 2-3 days  I’ve tried to create a new account with all the precautions including changing my ip , deleting cookies , flash cookies & changed all details for the new account to be registered .

Still when i fill in the details and continue , i get this screen telling me to confirm my identity :

*i.imgur.com/DFeBo.png

While earlier eBay didn't asked any such confirmation . So my best guess is if even after changing my IP , I'm getting blocked , then they might have blocked my entire IP series . My ISP Is Airtel .

My IP address goes like : 122.175.167.127 , with every time i changing the ip only the last 3 digit change . Rest series remain same . 

So my question is , How can i change my IP series .?  Can i request my ISP to change my IP series .? And where can i working some working proxies / proxy switcher for India .

Tries various free ones but none works . 

Plz help me change my IP address series .


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2012)

I wrote a long reply on the other thread that you created in Internet section. But sadly the thead was deleted (most probably since the thread was duplicate).

Anyway... this time I would be brief.

The thing which you are getting encountered is probably a new measure taken by ebay to counter registration spamming (creating multiple accounts, no offense, like you). So, the solution is NOT to change IP address now, but to buy enough SIM's to associate each of them with those ID's you will create.


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 25, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I wrote a long reply on the other thread that you created in Internet section. But sadly the thead was deleted (most probably since the thread was duplicate).
> 
> Anyway... this time I would be brief.
> 
> The thing which you are getting encountered is probably a new measure taken by ebay to counter registration spamming (creating multiple accounts, no offense, like you). So, the solution is NOT to change IP address now, but to buy enough SIM's to associate each of them with those ID's you will create.



Hi ,

thnx a ton for ur reply . It is actually a very common practice to create multiple eBay accounts , since many deals / discounts are valid for only first time purchases . So almost all people create multiple eBay accounts ( and by multiple i mean 10+  ) . 

I can confirm that this counter measure is not taken for every one , as i inquired from about more than 20 people , and they can successfully create accounts now as well . So i can confirm that this counter measure has been placed for IP's of my series only . (Probably bcoz ppl in my area created huge no of multiple accounts .  ) . Also this measure had been in place from the start for people who used proxies / or using IP of some other countries .

Also i myself tried registering a new one using my mobile gprs connection and i was successful , so i'm sure that it is effectively my series of IP's that have been banned .

Thus , the solution would be to change my IP series itself . Can you advice if requesting my ISP would do that .?


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2012)

Register from friends home, and use??

And about ISP changing IP, most probably not.


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 25, 2012)

tkin said:


> Register from friends home, and use??
> 
> And about ISP changing IP, most probably not.




Require to register ~ 10-15 accounts every week so that won't be feasible . 

Do ISP's have the flexibility of changing the IP series on demand .?

And do we always get the same first 3 digits of IP & only the last digit changes everytime .?


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> Require to register ~ 10-15 accounts every week so that won't be feasible .
> 
> Do ISP's have the flexibility of changing the IP series on demand .?
> 
> And do we always get the same first 3 digits of IP & only the last digit changes everytime .?


Hmm, that's a problem, but what do you do with 10-15 accounts per week? Thats a lot.

Anyway to each ISP its own, in my case, the last 6 digits change, try to google for classful addressing.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 26, 2012)

Pretty sure creating multiple eBay accounts are NOT allowed in eBay's TOS. Closed for Staff Review.


----------



## asingh (Feb 26, 2012)

Circumvention.

Not allowed.


----------

